# Fische an der Maas/Oolderplas entnehmen



## GraueCouch (26. September 2020)

Hallo,
nach einer 12 Jährigen Pause vom Angeln, wollte ich mich mal wieder rantrauen und hätte direkt eine Frage.

(Den VisPas hatte ich mir bereits gekauft und die App geladen.)

Meine Frage wäre nun, kann ich an der Maas & Oolderplas die Fische entnehmen und mitnehmen, oder gibt es inzwischen eine neue Regelung? Ich hatte im Internet bisher noch keine Antworten zu meiner Frage gefunden und wende mich deswegen an euch, um die Niederländer nicht zu verärgern.

Sollte es an der Maas & an der Oolderplas verboten sein, wo könnte ich dann Fischen und Fische ausnehmen zur Mitnahme?

Petri


----------



## Zanderangler1 (28. September 2020)

Hallo, du darfst max 10 Friedfische am Tag die größer als 15cm tot bei dir haben. Zander sind 2 am Tag erlaubt, Mindestmaßige versteht sich und Hecht solltest du generell zurück setzen.
Ob du die Fische Vorort aussnehmen darfst/solltest kann ich nicht sagen, ich mache das generell erst zuhause.
Ich habe erst heute einen schönen 95cm Hecht wieder releast, einen Zander von 52cm aber für die Küche mit genommen.


----------



## eisblock (28. September 2020)

Wenn du die App hast, dann nutze sie doch einfach. Dort erhältst du für jedes Gewässer die augenblicklich gültigen Bestimmungen, wenn du auf das Gewässer tippst. Geht auch beim Oolderplas.


----------



## Andal (28. September 2020)

Ob man sich in Holland viele Freunde macht, wenn man gefangenen Fisch nach Deutschland karrt und das Gekröse vor Ort zurücklässt?


----------



## GraueCouch (1. Oktober 2020)

Meine Frage hatte sich fast erübrigt. Ein Niederländischer Freund war so freundlich und hatte mir den Text aus der App übersetzt.
Mir ist nun aber nicht bewusst, ob es eine Regelung zum entnehmen vor Ort gibt. Darüber stande nichts im Text.

Sollte ich die Fische vor Ort entnehmen müssen, so würde ich die Innereien natürlich nicht einfach so grob liegen lassen, sondern vorbildlich sammeln und in dem Restmüll entsorgen. Ich ging davon aus, das manche so weit denken würden, aber gibt auch schwarze Schafe die das liegen lassen, klar. Ich bin aber schon von der ältere Partie und möchte so wenig Probleme, wie nur möglich auslösen. Wäre ja grauenhaft, nach so einer langen Pause schon direkt in Konsequenzen gezogen zu werden.

Die Mindestmaße und jeweilige Regelungen wurden ausgedruckt und werden immer brav mitgeführt, sowie die jeweilige Bestimmungen für die Gewässer und den ViSpas.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten meine Herren.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2020)

GraueCouch schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Internet bisher noch keine Antworten zu meiner Frage gefunden und wende mich deswegen an euch, um die Niederländer nicht zu verärgern.


Wenn du die Niederländer nicht verärgern möchtest, dann setzt du alle Raubfische schnell und schonen zurück. In den Niederlanden gilt das Angeln als Freizeit und Erholung und ist fest in dessen Kultur verankert. Gerade in den letzten Jahren ist der Zuwachs an Deutschen Anglern enorm geworden und der Ruf von uns Deutsche, die sich nicht wie Gäste benehmen, steigt täglich. Und das können wir verhindern, wenn wir uns an dessen Sitten und Wünsche halten und den Fisch zurücksetzen. Wer nur Angeln möchte, um (Raub)Fisch zu entnehmen, sollte sich überlegen den Sport woanders zu betreiben.

Wenn es aber rein darum geht, was erlaubt ist, musst du für jedes Gewässer oder sogar den Gewässerabschnitt schauen, was dort erlaubt ist.
Es gibt die Grundregeln wonach man 2 Zander "im Besitz" haben darf. Dann kommen die Regeln der jeweiligen Provinzen (wie bei uns die Bundesländer). Je nach Provinz dürfen dann meistens keine Hechte entnommen werden, die Zander ab 70cm müssen zurückgesetzt werden und haben sogar verlängerte Schonzeiten (keine Entnahme im März). Und dann kommt die Regel des jeweiligen Gewässerabschnitts, die man durch anklicken auf dem VISplanner entnehmen kann. Dort gibt es immer mehr Gewässer und Gewässerabschnitte, bei denen sogar die Entnahme von Zandern verboten ist. Das meiste sind Regeln, die in den letzten 2-4 Jahren durchgesetzt worden sind, um teils den Andrang und das Verhalten der Deutschen (und anderer) zu kontrollieren.




GraueCouch schrieb:


> Sollte ich die Fische vor Ort entnehmen müssen, so würde ich die Innereien natürlich nicht einfach so grob liegen lassen, sondern vorbildlich sammeln und in dem Restmüll entsorgen. Ich ging davon aus, das manche so weit denken würden, aber gibt auch schwarze Schafe die das liegen lassen, klar. Ich bin aber schon von der ältere Partie und möchte so wenig Probleme, wie nur möglich auslösen.


Wenn du Fisch entnimmst, musst du diesen Zuhause ausnehmen. Fisch am Wasser auszunehmen ist verboten. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil man bei einem ausgenommenen Fisch nicht mehr erkennen kann, wie groß dieser war.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Oktober 2020)

Der obere Teil ist m.M. nach ärgerlicher Unsinn.

Wie man sich "zu verhalten" hat, steht klar in den Bestimmungen.

Und DIE sind verbindlich, NIX anderes !

Wie mir dieser besserwisserische generelle C+R Wahn ( gerade in Holland ) auf die Nüsse geht, extrem !!!

Jeder geht mit anderer Absicht ans Wasser und das ist GUT so - auch die Holländer essen Fisch !

R.S.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der obere Teil ist m.M. nach ärgerlicher Unsinn.


Sei mir nicht böse. Aber mir ist deine Meinung da relativ egal. Mich interessiert da lediglich, was sich in dem Land gehört.

Ich bin dort zu Gast und habe mich dort als Gast zu benehmen. Wenn man Mal einen Zander mit nimmt, ist das ganz sicher kein Drama. Die Dosis macht das Gift.

Wenn man aber daran gelegen ist, dort nur zur Entnahme hinzufahren um vermutlich auch noch oft und mehrere Fische zu entnehmen, dann widerstrebt das der Mentalität der Niederländer. Und in den letzten Jahren hat sich die Stimmung sehr stark zugespitzt und ist dabei, immer mehr zu kippen. Wenn also jemand nachfragt, wie er sich zu verhalten hat, dann kläre ich ihn darüber auf. Sowohl was er darf aber auch darüber, wie man sich dort als Gast am besten dort zu verhalten hat. 

Da interessiert es nicht, was du als besserwisserisch empfindest und dir auf die Nüse geht. Genauso wenig wie es interessiert, was ich dabei empfinde.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Oktober 2020)

Es geht nicht um Meinungen, Empfindungen , Ansichten oder was "der" Holländer von "dem" Deutschen "erwartet" .

Es geht um niedergeschriebene TATsachen - und nicht um extreme Forderungen/Ansichten/"Religionen".

Hält man sich an die Bestimmumgen der GAST - Karte, dann benimmt man sich *als GAST auch völlig korrekt !*

Weitergehende "Forderungen" sind reine Privatentscheidungen und sollten NICHT ALLGEMEINGÜLTIG per andauerndem Mantra wiederholt und als besseres

Verhalten im Sinne "der" Holländer , verklärt werden.

Und das es sich beim angeln um SPORT handelt, ist ebenso Unsinn - Angeln ist eine FANG Methode auf Wirbeltiere ( Fische ) .

Grundsätzlich sind also gesetzliche Bestimmungen maßgeblich und nicht die "Gesinnung" einzelner.

R.S.


----------



## trawar (6. Oktober 2020)

Da bin ich voll beim @Dennis Knoll, wir sollten vielleicht einwenig mehr tun als einfach nur darauf zu beharren das es irgendwo geschrieben steht.
Oder muss für uns deutsche alles immer bis ins kleinste detail und punkt und komma irgendwo als gesetz nieder geschrieben werden?
Ja die Gesetze sind da und die muss man befolgen, das ist das eine das andere ist aber die Kultur und die Mentalität unserer Nachbarn.


----------



## Tobias85 (6. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hält man sich an die Bestimmumgen der GAST - Karte, dann benimmt man sich *als GAST auch völlig korrekt !*



Niemand bestreitet, dass das rein rechtlich völlig in Ordnung ist. Wenn mir die Kassiererin an der Supermarktkasse ein schönes Wochenende wünscht und ich packe nur meine Sachen ein und ziehe ohne ein Wort von dannen, dann ist das auch vollkommen korrekt, angebracht ist es deswegen noch lange nicht, eigentlich sogar sehr unhöflich.

Wer immer nur auf seinem Recht beharrt und dabei den guten Usus und eine gewisse Rücksicht dem anderen Gegenüber vollkommen außer acht lässt, der macht sich wohl eher wenig Freunde. Und wenn die Holländer es satt sind, dass "die deutschen Angler" (sicher ist es nur ne Minderheit) sich dort die Plastiktüten voll hauen, dann werden früher oder später sicher auch erste Beschränkungen für Gastangler eingeführt werden. Wie fändest du es, wenn an deine Heimatgewässer ausländische Gastangler kommen würden und die Fanglimits jedes mal ausreizen würden ohne Rücksicht auf die Bestände, nur weil sie das Recht dazu haben? Fändste auch nicht so geil, oder?


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2020)

Probiert es doch einfach aus, wie die an sich total entspannten und gemütlichen Holländer reagieren, wenn man meint, gerade als Deutscher, sich nicht benehmen zu müssen. 

Zwei Zander entnehmen? Kein Problem - aber dann nicht wundern, wenn es als Beilage vier platte Reifen gibt. Es sind die Holländer, die in Holland die Hausordnung schreiben und nicht das deutsche Rechtsempfinden!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Holländer es satt sind, dass "die deutschen Angler" (sicher ist es nur ne Minderheit) sich dort die Plastiktüten voll hauen, dann werden früher oder später sicher auch erste Beschränkungen für Gastangler eingeführt werden.


Reine Beschränkungen für Gastangler wird es nicht geben dürfen. Wer den VISpas hat, behält dieselben Regeln. Alles andere würde zu rechtlichen Konflikten führen, Stichpunkt Rassismus.

Aber Einschränkungen gibt es bereits als Reaktion auf überwiegend Deutschen und Osteuropäischen Mitbürger und dessen Mentalitäten. So wurde die Schonzeit für den Zander in einigen Regionen verlängert und das maximale Maß auf unter 70cm (Küchenfenster) gesetzt. In manchen Regionen und Gewässern wurde die Entnahme von Zandern komplett verboten.

Man bemerkt diese Unterschiede der Stimmung gerade in diesem Jahr sehr stark. Ich manchen Regionen, in denen ich häufig unterwegs bin, wurde nie kontrolliert. Seit diesem Jahr wird man fast immer kontrolliert. Und nicht nur von Kontrolleuren, sondern von Polizisten. Bei eine der letzten Touren vom Ufer wurde ich von einem Anwohner angesprochen, ob wir Fische entnehmen oder zurücksetzen. Auf meine Antwort, dass alle Fische zurück kommen, wurde er etwas entspannter. Er hat mir erzählt das die Leute sehr angespannt sind und sobald Leute mit Deutschen Kennzeichen gesehen werden, diese die Polizei anrufen.

Es hat keine 10 Minuten nach dem Gespräch gedauert, da hat die Polizei angehalten. Und zwar wurde die Polizei angerufen um zu überprüfen, ob wir den Fisch auch zurücksetzen. Die anderen Regeln kannte der Polizist nicht. Auf die Frage, ob wir auch nur mit so vielen Ruten angeln wie wir dürfen, habe ich ihn mit einem Augenzwingern gefragt wie viele es denn sind und ihn dann aufgeklärt. Er war sehr nett, hat uns aber auch gefragt ob wir an Stelle A, B und C waren. Bei zwei Stellen hatte er recht, die dritte waren wir nicht. Somit gab es Meldungen aus 3 - 4 Stellen, wo die Leute die Polizei gerufen haben. Und das war noch mitten in der Woche. Und die Stellen waren über 20 Kilometer Autofahrt entfernt. Und das alles wegen dem Kernthema, ob wir Fisch entnehmen.


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2020)

Gewisse Länder und Regionen galten und gelten gewissen Angeltouristen als rechtsfreie Spielwiesen, wo sie glauben, sich alles herausnehmen zu können. Bei Leibe nicht alle und pauschal, aber immerhin so viele und so eindrucksvoll, das es schwer wiegt. Ob das nun Holland, Irland, Norwegen, oder m.E. auch der Po in Italien, oder der Ebro in Spanien ist, spielt gar keine so große Rolle.

Da muss es nicht wundern, wenn die lokale Bevölkerung und die Polizei spröde und humorlos wird, was solche Leute und ihr Nichtbenehmen angeht. So wie jeder von uns einen Gast an die frische Luft setzt, der sich daneben benimmt, tun sie es auch. Mit ihren Mitteln und auf ihre Art und Weise. Dem anständigen und zurückhaltenden Urlauber begegnen sie trotzdem mit allen Eigenschaften, die sie immer schon auszeichneten. SIE wissen eben zu unterscheiden und sich zu benehmen!


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Meinungen, Empfindungen , Ansichten oder was "der" Holländer von "dem" Deutschen "erwartet" .



Doch doch - genau darum geht es.
Das nennt sich theologische Auslegung und wird in Holland auch umgesetzt - legen die "Deutschen" die vorhandenen Gesetze zu sehr zu ihren Gunsten aus, werden die Gesetze kurzerhand geändert.
Hatten wir ja schon öfter.. .
Dabei ist es eigentlich garnicht so schwer sich nicht daneben zu benehmen.
Höre einfach auf das was der Dennis dazu geschrieben hat und gut isses...

PS: Das Entnehmen der Fische würde ich schon aufgrund der extremen Schadstoffbelastung tunlichst unterlassen..!


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Oktober 2020)

Das ist mir zu vereinfacht und im Grunde genommen manipulativ... mein ( legales ) Verhalten am Wasser bestimme nur ich.

Keinem Deutschen werden die Reifen zerstochen, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass er 2 Zander entnimmt.

Einem Angler werden die Reifen zerstochen von Kriminellen.
Eine sinnvolle Erklärung gibt es dafür nicht.

Lex Germania versus Lex Hollandia ist hier auch nicht relevant.

Die holländische Gewässerordnung hat die Hosen an und nicht das deutsche Rechtsempfinden.

2 Zander MUSS man nicht entnehmen, man darf.

Es geht m.M. nach eher um Verstimmtheiten bzgl. eines massenhaften Zentnerweisen "Abtransports" von Weißfisch ( gerne an Überschwemmungsgebieten zur Laichzeit ).

Oder illegalem Raubbau an regelementierten Edelfischen.

Wenn ich keine Gastangler haben möchte, gebe ich keine Gastkarten aus - Punkt.

Und wer sich als Gastangler an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben hält und dennoch angefeindet werden SOLLTE ( was ich generell für ein Urbanes Holländisches Märchen halte ) , der ist einfach die falsche "Ansprechperson" für den delinquenten "hater"

Extremisten gibt es überall - leider auch beim angeln - aber sich von "Ideologen" vorschreiben lassen , wie man sich zu verhalten haben MUSS ( ansonsten droht "Gewalt" in irgeneiner Form ) - und sei es "nur" Mobbing im Netz - das grenzt ja schon an Übergriffigkeit.

Da setze ich dann klar ein STOP und Grenzen - egal. ob´s dann ein "Knöllchen" gibt 

R.S.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch da unten an der Maas ist, aber hier oben in den Provincen Overijssel, oder Friesland sind die Leute bei Entnahmen  teilweise einfach sauer. Und wenn man das weiß sollte man nicht noch mehr Oel ins Feuer werfen, sondern sich am Angeln erfreuen und die Fische wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2020)

Deswegen haben wir ja auch so wenige Probleme, weil jeder auf seinem "guten Recht" herumhackt, statt einfach mal den Herrgott einen braven Mann sein zu lassen und mit Gelassenheit zu brillieren.


----------



## eisblock (6. Oktober 2020)

Mir persönlich ist noch nichts negatives in NL entgegengeschlagen. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß ich fast ausnahmslos vom Boot aus fische. Aber seltsam ist für mich schon der Umstand, dass bei der Binnenfischerei ein riesiger Hype um C&R besteht. Bei der Meeresfischerei hingegen schleppt aber auch der Holländer alles in die Küche, was an den Haken geht. Und da habe ich noch nicht erlebt, dass sich darüber jemand aufregt. So zumindest empfinde ich das.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Oktober 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist noch nichts negatives in NL entgegengeschlagen. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß ich fast ausnahmslos vom Boot aus fische. Aber seltsam ist für mich schon der Umstand, dass bei der Binnenfischerei ein riesiger Hype um C&R besteht. Bei der Meeresfischerei hingegen schleppt aber auch der Holländer alles in die Küche, was an den Haken geht. Und da habe ich noch nicht erlebt, dass sich darüber jemand aufregt. So zumindest empfinde ich das.



Das ist tatsächlich ein Paradoxum, welches mir auch seit 50 Jahren ein großes Rätsel ist.. .
Aber gut erkannt...


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu vereinfacht und im Grunde genommen manipulativ... mein ( legales ) Verhalten am Wasser bestimme nur ich.
> 
> Keinem Deutschen werden die Reifen zerstochen, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass er 2 Zander entnimmt.
> 
> ...



Du bist oft in Käseland....?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Aber seltsam ist für mich schon der Umstand, dass bei der Binnenfischerei ein riesiger Hype um C&R besteht. Bei der Meeresfischerei hingegen schleppt aber auch der Holländer alles in die Küche, was an den Haken geht. Und da habe ich noch nicht erlebt, dass sich darüber jemand aufregt. So zumindest empfinde ich das.


Die Bestände von Binnen und Meer sind eben auch zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Im Meer hat man große Schwärme von Fischen, je nach Art des Fisches, bei denen der normale Angler nicht im Ansatz etwas kaputt machen kann. Anders sieht es bei den Zander- und Hechtbeständen aus. Vor allem aber beim Zander merkt man es sehr stark, wie stark rückläufig die Bestände geworden sind, weshalb in den Provinzen Groningen/Drenthe und Friesland die Regeln verschärft worden sind.

Nimmt man aber den Wolfsbarsch, wenn wir beim Meeresfisch bleiben wollen, sieht es da schon ähnlich wie bei anderen Raubfischen aus.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2020)

Irgendwie haben hier alle recht, weshalb ich denke, daß es eine Frage des eigenen Fingerspitzengefühls ist.

Fische ich an einem Gewässer, an dem jeder Holländer seine auf Köderfisch gefangenen Zander entnimmt (zigfach erlebt), und mag ich Zander aus der Plörre essen, wäre ich schön blöd, täte ich es nicht. Käme sonst dem grundsätzlichen Fahren mit 30 km/h in Innenstädten, wo 50 km/h erlaubt sind, gleich.

Hechte haben fast überall in NL fast den Status von Haustieren, was man an den Bezeichnungen der Einheimischen erkennt, wenn sie z.B. schon fast liebevoll von ihren "snoekjes" sprechen. 

Haustiere ißt man nicht - außer in Mittelamerika, wo Meerschweinchen bzw. Agutis gegrillt werden und natürlich in China, denn dort ißt man alles mit vier Beinen, außer Tische und Stühle.


Ich persönlich habe großes Vertrauen in die Lenker im Rijkswaterstaat, denn dort wird schnell reagiert, siehe Dennis' Ausführungen zu geänderten Zanderbestimmungen. An den Maasplassen um Roermond ist mir hierzu allerdings nichts bekannt, was ja eine der Eingangsfragen war. Der Zanderbestand ist dort allerdings eher schlecht - dem deutlich klareren Wasser sei Dank - dafür gibt es wieder viele und auch gute Hechte und die teils stattlichen Welse machen sich breit. Ebenfalls auf dem aufsteigenden Ast: Rapfen, aber hallo!

Dem Fragesteller kann man also getrost antworten: Nimm die Zander von dort ruhig mit, fängst eh keine.


----------



## GraueCouch (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich merke schon, das ich eine heftige Diskussion ausgelöst hatte und bitte die Herren sich nicht gegenseitig deswegen anzufeinden.

Ich war letzte Woche beim Angeln und die Holländische Patrouille auf den Booten ließ uns komplett in Ruhe. Lag vielleicht daran, das ich meine Tochter dabei hatte und sie so ziemlich unschuldig aussieht. Selbst die Niederländischen Angler begrüßten uns höflich.

Ich tauschte mich ein wenig mit den Anglern aus und ich war überrascht, wie höflich und zuvorkommend die Angler waren. Als sie mich nach Catch & Release fragten, antwortete meine Tochter, das wir nur den Fisch mitnehmen, den wir gerade in der Küche bräuchten und der Rest wird doch "frei gelassen". Natürlich achten wir auf das Mindestmaß. Ich würde sowieso nie mehr als 2 Barsche und (oder 3 weitere Barsche) einen bis zwei Zander mit heim nehmen. Mehr könnten wir auch nicht verdrücken und Fisch schmeckt nun mal frisch am besten.


Meines Erachtens sollten wirklich nur die Fische mitgenommen werden, die für einen persönlich als Nahrungserwerb zählen und da ich kein Hellseher bin und nicht die Rute bei jedem Fisch unter dem Mindestmaß rauszuholen kann, hängen mir dann auch mal kleinere Exemplare dran.

Zander gefangen hatten wir an dem Tag nicht, aber dafür fünf prächtige Barsche, die dann auch auf dem Küchentisch landeten.


----------



## trawar (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich nehme auch mal den einen oder anderen Fisch mit nach Hause da ist nichts verwerfliches dran.
Ich habe mir aber ein eigenes Entnahmefenster gesetzt.
Barsche müssen zwischen 34cm - 38cm max. 2 und Zander 55cm - 60cm max. 1 haben.
Da halte ich mich irgendwie auch knallhart dran wenn ich was entnehmen möchte.
Es lässt sich aber manchmal leider gottes nicht verhindern das Fische abgeschlagen werden müssen weil die gieriger auf den Köder waren als ich auf den Fisch.


----------



## eisblock (7. Oktober 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die Bestände von Binnen und Meer sind eben auch zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Im Meer hat man große Schwärme von Fischen, je nach Art des Fisches, bei denen der normale Angler nicht im Ansatz etwas kaputt machen kann.



Das sehe ich nur bedingt so. Viele Meeresarten sind stark bedroht, trotzdem werden sie gefischt bzw. geangelt und verzehrt. Nachhaltigkeit ist da auch für den niederländischen Angler zweitrangig. Ich bin aber davon überzeugt, dass der Niederländer grundsätzlich lieber Seefisch als Süßwasserfisch isst und daher bei der Angelei am Meer ganz klar auf Entnahme aus ist, als er es bei der Binnenfischerei wäre. Daher ist das beliebte C&R binnen meiner Meinung nach eher der geschmacklichen Vorliebe als der Nachhaltigkeit geschuldet. Der Holländer ist nämlich auch kein besserer Mensch in Bezug auf Umweltbewusstsein als andere Nationen. Insofern wäre die oft angesprochene Empörung der NL'er  gegenüber deutschen Entnahmeanglern auch nur geheuchelt. Aber zur zur Ehrenrettung der Holländer kann ich nur sagen, dass man mich für meine Angelei dort als Deutscher noch nie in irgendeiner Form gedisst hat. Und daher verstehe ich auch die ganze Aufregung nicht. Und jetzt schlagt mich für den Kommentar.


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe die Frage mal einem Iren gestellt, die da in etwa gleich den Holländern agieren.

Süßwasserfischen ist Hobby, Passion, Spot etc. Meeresangeln ist Nahrungserwerb. So seine Antwort.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Oktober 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Der Holländer ist nämlich auch kein besserer Mensch in Bezug auf Umweltbewusstsein als andere Nationen.


Ganz im Gegenteil, die Niederländischen Fischer sind bei anderen Fischern sehr unbeliebt da die sehr viel kaputt gemacht haben, wo viele unserer Berufsfischer nachhaltiger fischen. Ein Freund von mir arbeitet auf einem Kutter und erzählt mir da viele drüber, ist sehr spanennd.



eisblock schrieb:


> Aber zur zur Ehrenrettung der Holländer kann ich nur sagen, dass man mich für meine Angelei dort als Deutscher noch nie in irgendeiner Form gedisst hat. Und daher verstehe ich auch die ganze Aufregung nicht. Und jetzt schlagt mich für den Kommentar.


Alles gut, jeder darf doch seine Erfahrungen kund tun. Ich habe auch noch keine wirklichen negativen Erfahrungen mit Niederländern gehabt, was das Thema angeht. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich direkt versuche Niederländisch zu sprechen, denen klar mache das ich kein Fisch entnehme und ich mich freundlich am Wasser verhalte. Und diese lästern dennoch gerne in meinem Beisein über andere Leute mit Deutschen Kennzeichen ab. In fast allen Fällen fällt aber das Wort "Osteuropäer" - die sind da dann doch ein wenig forsch und direkt mit.


----------



## eisblock (8. Oktober 2020)

Aber sei mal ehrlich. Sind wir Deutschen nicht genau so oder ähnlich? Auch wir leben unseren "Futterneid" teils mit blöden Sprüchen gegenüber anderen Nationen aus. Holländer, Osteuropäer usw....


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Oktober 2020)

Wieso Futterneid? Die Niederlande ist eines der dichbesiedelsten Länder der Erde und wollen einfach nur die Bestände schützen.
Lies einfach mal das Buch vom Arlinghaus, Der unterschätzte Angler.
Da wird einem vieles deutlich.


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2020)

Warum hat Holland wohl vergleichsweise so viel bessere Bestände und Möglichkeiten, denn Deutschland?

Bestimmt nicht dafür, dass the German Michel kommt und sich benimmt, wie die Sau am Futterkasten!


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Oktober 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist oft in Käseland....?



Maas.

Kurz hinter der Grenze, es gibt schöne Barsche dort ( schmackhaftester Süsswasserfisch m.M. nach ).

R.S.

P.S: Reifen sind noch ganz


----------



## eisblock (8. Oktober 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wieso Futterneid? Die Niederlande ist eines der dichbesiedelsten Länder der Erde und wollen einfach nur die Bestände schützen.
> Lies einfach mal das Buch vom Arlinghaus, Der unterschätzte Angler.
> Da wird einem vieles deutlich.


Futterneid war hier bildlich gemeint und steht deswegen auch in Anführungsstrichen und war auf Deutsche Angler gegenüber ausländischen Anglern (vorzugsweise Osteuropäern) in D bezogen. Dies sollte lediglich ein Vergleich sein, dass unsere deutsche Denkweise auch nicht unbedingt mit dem Verhalten anderer Nationalitäten korrespondiert. Man muss es nicht respektieren aber akzeptieren. Das ganze nennt man dann Toleranz. Und die kann man meiner Meinung nach auch als deutscher Gast von Niederländern erwarten. Man tut ja nichts Böeses oder Verbotenes, wenn man einen Fisch entnimmt. Zerstochene Reifen usw. sind da für mich nicht wirklich zielführend. Und mit der Besiedelungsdichte hat das auch nichts zu tun. Letzlich hat NL auch eine exorbitante Wasserfläche im Verhältnis zur Einwohnerzahl zu bieten. Ich kenne zwar das Buch von Arlinghaus nicht, aber danke für die Empfehlung.


----------



## Zander70 (14. Oktober 2020)

Jaja, das liebe C&R Thema. Was ist denn mit den kleinen Kuttern die den Twentekanaal und Teile der Ijssel mit Schleppnetzen leerziehen, aber alles nicht maßige angeblich zurück setzen. Ich meine, das interessiert die NL nicht, aber die bösen deutschen die mal nen Küchenzander mitnehmen werden an den Pranger gestellt?!? Auch das angeln mit Köfi und zwei Drillingen am Stahlvorfack praktizieren einige NL, schon oft gesehen, aber natürlich setzen die dann den schwer verletzten Hecht wieder zurück. Nur soviel zu diesem Thema.Ich persönlich fahre auch gelegentlich ins Nachbarland, da ich da aber mehr Zanderfritten oder Barsche fange, geht bei mir alles zurück ins kühle nass.Wenn ich mal nen Zander oder Aal beim Ansitz entnehmen möchte, gibt es hier in D genügend Möglichkeiten. Trotzdem ist die Entnahme in den NL geregelt und das gesetzlich. Da sich das aber derzeit aber von selbst erledigt hat mit "fishing in de Netherländs", braucht man sich bis zum Ende der Schonzeit nächstes Jahr sicherlich keine Gedanken mehr darüber machen.


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2020)

Was Holländer in Holland treiben, ist Sache der Holländer. Das geht uns so wenig an, wie wir es wünschen, dass uns die Holländer bei dem dreinreden, was wir in unserem Land machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Was Holländer in Holland treiben, ist Sache der Holländer. Das geht uns so wenig an, wie wir es wünschen, dass uns die Holländer bei dem dreinreden, was wir in unserem Land machen.


Hallo,

da gebe ich Dir grundsätzlich recht. Aber es geht nicht an, dass ein Angler, welcher sich bei der Entnahme, an die geltenden rechtlichen Vorschriften hält, von anderen Angler deswegen angefeindet wird. Das ist pure Willkür und ganz klar rechtswidrig. Da haben viele Holländer offensichtlich ein Problem mit ihren eigenen Vorschriften.
Ist mir zwar egal, da ich dort nie angeln werde, aber dieses Verhalten finde ich schon mehr als merkwürdig .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Oktober 2020)

Zander70 schrieb:


> Auch das angeln mit Köfi und zwei Drillingen am Stahlvorfack praktizieren einige NL, schon oft gesehen, aber natürlich setzen die dann den schwer verletzten Hecht wieder zurück.


Dann scheinst du dich nicht ausführlich mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt zu haben.

Mit einem Doppel- oder Dreifach-Drillingssystem auf Hecht zu angeln, ermöglicht es das man direkt anschlagen kann, wodurch ein Verschlucken des Köders und der Haken verringert wird. Mit einem Einzelhaken oder einem Drilling zu fischen, würde erfordern, dass man später anschlägt und bis dahin hat der Fisch den Köder vermutlich schon geschluckt. Die Entfernung des Hakens bei einem Einzelhaken wird dadurch dann erschwert.
Viele Niederländer nutzen sogar ein 3fach Drillingssystem, da wird sofort angeschlagen. Der Köder hängt dann auf jeden Fall in der vorderen Maulpartie.

Ich habe mittlerweile hunderte Hechte in den Niederlanden gefangen und sehr viele auf Köderfisch. Wiederfänge sind nicht selten. Ein Hecht kann wesentlich mehr ab, als viele vermutlich glauben.

Darüber hinaus: Das Argument der Berufsfischerei zu bringen, die in Relation zum Angler aus dem Ausland steht, der sich nicht an die Gegebenheiten halten möchte, ist zu weit hergeholt. Du kannst mir glauben, die Berufsfischer in den Flüssen und großen Seen (ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es nicht sogar nur einer ist, der das Gewässer wechselt wie ich Mal gehört habe) haben alles andere als einen guten Ruf. Mir haben schon ein paar Leute erzählt, die diese Netze angeblich zerstört oder entwedet haben, was die ebenfalls negative Stimmung untermalt (Was ich natürlich nicht gutheißen kann)


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2020)

Der Gast in einem anderen Land hat vor allem ein Recht. Das Recht sich so zu benehmen, dass ihm die Bevölkerung zuruft "Du bist gerne wiedergesehen!".


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Warum hat Holland wohl vergleichsweise so viel bessere Bestände und Möglichkeiten, denn Deutschland?
> 
> Bestimmt nicht dafür, dass the German Michel kommt und sich benimmt, wie die Sau am Futterkasten!


Manche Niederländischen Angler sind keinen Deut besser, alles selber hautnah erlebt!
An einem Tag mussten mein Kollege und ich 2 holländischen Anglern mit der Polizei drohen, wenn sie nicht sofort aufhören jeden Zander abzuschlagen.
Andere wurden bis zur Trailer Stelle von der Polizei verfolgt und die Boote durchsucht. Andere Holländer meinten schlauer zu sein, einer parkte sein Auto direkt am Gewässer wo dann die Fische eingeladen wurden, der Andere fuhr dann ohne Fische allein zurück zur Trailerstelle.
Andere Holländer wiederum filitierten ihre Zander direkt im Boot und versenkten den Rest im See.
Fragt euch mal warum zb im Goimeer die Zanderbestände so eingeknickt sind, sicherlich nicht wegen den bösen Deutschen Anglern.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (6. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Gast in einem anderen Land hat vor allem ein Recht. Das Recht sich so zu benehmen, dass ihm die Bevölkerung zuruft "Du bist gerne wiedergesehen!".



Ich nehme gerne mal einen Zander mit nach Hause. Die Holländer nennen mich wenn sie mich kennen, da ist der Visserman wieder, und das nett gemeint. Ich fische seit Mitte der 80iger Jahre in Holland auf Hecht und Zander..das mitnehmen eines Zanders ist kein Problem, eher ist der Ein oder Andere Holländer schon mal neidisch wenn man gut fängt.

So hat mich beispielsweise mal ein Holländer aufem Bellyboot blöd angemacht als ich einen ~60 cm Zander abschlug.
Er dachte scheinbar, dassich ihn nicht verstehen würde was er auf holländisch zu mir sagte.
Ich erwiderte ihm dann auf holländisch, dass er es scheinbar nicht gesehen habe, dass ich vor dem 60iger Zander einen 85iger gefangen und den released habe.
Weil er nämlich sagte, ich würde die guten Zander abschlagen. Desweiteren fragte ich ihn, ob wir Schonzeit hätten und ob es hier ein generelles Mitnahmeverbot geben würde? Er sagte danach garnichts mehr und er durfte mir weiter zu schauen, wie ich noch X weitere Zander gefangen habe und alle released habe da mir 1 60iger genug war/ist.


----------



## Bassattack (13. November 2020)

Ja was soll man dazu sagen ,bin seit Jahren an der Maas unterwegs ob Maastricht ,Roermond und denn Plassen ,erst vor einigen Wochen beim Asseltse hinten an der Maas konnte ich und mein Bruder live erleben wie Belgier mehrere Hechte gefangen und abgeschlachtet haben auf Ihren Boot ,nach rufen was das solle ,nur grinsende Gesichter .Die Maas ist doch tot ,überal entlang der Maas fängt man doch fast keine Zander mehr ,massen an Grundlinge und vereinzelt mal ein Zander ,das gewässer ist tot gefischt ,viele Angler die ich kenne fahren schon garnicht mehr mit Ihren Booten nach Holland zum angeln ...weil Sie selber sagen das sich es garnicht mehr lohnt ,dann wiederum einige die fahren dann ganz hoch an der Maas fast 200 km fahrt um dann ein Zander der gerade mal maßig ist zu fangen das ist doch lächerlich .Mein fazit die Maas und Zander frühers heute nicht mehr .Die goldenen Zeiten sind vorbei 
Gruß Bassattack


----------



## Großmaulbarsch (16. November 2020)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,

ich bin gerade neu im Chatroom und verfolge die gerade laufende Diskussion mit Interesse. Der Grund dafür: Ich habe zusammen mit 2 Freunden seit ca. 10 Jahren ein Boot in Roermond liegen, mit dem wir mehr oder weniger regelmäßig zum Fischen hinausfahren. Was die Angelei auf Zander angeht, können wir auf ein stolzes Ergebnis von 2 Fängen in diesem Zeitraum verweisen, die auch zusammen innerhalb von 10 Minuten erfolgten. Das war alles. Mein Hausgewässer Rhein schlägt diese Bilanz um Längen, denn dort gehe ich fast nie ohne mindestens einen Fang nach Hause (und das bei maximal 2,5 Stunden Angelzeit). Hecht geht dagegen in den Klassen oder der Maas wirklich recht gut (alle zurückgesetzt) und auch Barsche oder Rapfen gehen regelmäßig an den Haken. Mittlerweile bin ich aber von den Maasgewässern doch ziemlich enttäuscht und kann den Aussagen der Kollegen hier im Chat nur zustimmen. Es sieht nicht wirklich gut aus.

Gruß

Großmaulbarsch


----------



## trawar (16. November 2020)

Wenn man weiss wo und wann geht da Zander auch ganz gut und zum Glück nur vom Boot aus.
Trotzdem fahre ich aber nicht in der Gegend Angeln, da ist mir einfach zu viel trubel.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. November 2020)

trawar schrieb:


> Wenn man weiss wo und wann geht da Zander auch ganz gut und zum Glück nur vom Boot aus.
> Trotzdem fahre ich aber nicht in der Gegend Angeln, da ist mir einfach zu viel trubel.


Das sehe ich genauso, das es nicht mehr so einfach ist wie früher das gebe ich zu. Aber wer sich umstellt der fängt seine Fische. Vom Boot ist es um einiges einfacher.


----------



## Großmaulbarsch (16. November 2020)

Hallo trawar und Zanderjäger,
Eure Kommentare ermutigen mich natürlich zum weitermachen, danke für die Infos. Für diese Jahr wird wohl nicht mehr viel laufen, aber es geht ja im nächsten Jahr weiter. Ich werde hier berichten, was dabei rauskommt.

Gruß

Großmaulbarsch


----------



## trawar (16. November 2020)

Wenn es dir Spaß macht viel zeit und geld zu Investieren um dir das selbst zu erarbeiten dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß.
Ich würde aber niemandem emfehlen sich da rein zu knien, spare dir die Zeit und fahre einwenig weiter ins Landes innere.
Dort wirst du auch Zeit investieren müssen um die Stellen zu finden aber in der Regel geht das um ein vielfaches schneller und einfacher.


----------



## Großmaulbarsch (18. November 2020)

Ok, ich werde Deinen Ratschlag beherzigen. Aber eine Chance bekommt das Revier noch in 2021. Wenn es wieder so desolat bleibt, schaue ich mal im Inland.


----------



## trawar (19. November 2020)

Lieber ein Schneidertag am Wasser als gar kein tag am Wasser.


----------

